# Meet Panda



## Dubzire (Aug 29, 2012)

Panda @ 10 Weeks



Very active kitten. Always full of energy and funny enough it loves to play fetch, quite hilarious.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely looking kitten


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gorgeous puss and a lovely name. Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Dubzire (Aug 29, 2012)

raggs said:


> Lovely looking kitten





lisa0307 said:


> Gorgeous puss and a lovely name. Thanks for sharing x


Thanks for the comments


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

She's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

looks adorable, so sweet natured.
michelle x


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww she looks so adorable and sweet


----------



## Dubzire (Aug 29, 2012)

R.I.P



Only had her a little over a year. She will be truly missed.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

when i saw the image above lost in love with the pet and now getting the news that she has gone ... shocked .. it's not fair ..at all


----------



## Dubzire (Aug 29, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Sorry for your loss.





Danielmorgan said:


> when i saw the image above lost in love with the pet and now getting the news that she has gone ... shocked .. it's not fair ..at all


Thank you both for the condolences.


----------

